# I need help choosing a martial art!



## rebeldragon951 (Jun 13, 2005)

I want joint locks and punching... I am not too flexible, but I have alot of strength. Plus I need a deit and workout routine. Can anyone help me out!? I don't want lots of kicks...!


----------



## crysis (Jun 13, 2005)

sounds like kempo to me.


----------



## bignick (Jun 13, 2005)

My advice is to look around your area and see what you can find.  Drop by some schools and ask if you can watch a class.  

As for a diet and routine....those are gonna have to come from yourself more than the outside world...


----------



## dianhsuhe (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmmm... Joint locks and punching with less kicking techniques?  I think of Jujitsu or Hapkido for joint locks, not sure how many hand techs. each of these have.  Aikido is out if you want hand techniques.  Kempo/Kenpo sounds like a good match, some have more kicks than others.

You could always cross-train like, Hapkido and Boxing, or Jujitsu and Wing Chun etc.  Kempo is the closest to what you asked for though...

Cheers!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2005)

Locks, punching...not so much kicking...strong, but not flexible...

What's available near you? What you describe sounds like Hapkido (one of the versions with fewer kicks) or Jujutsu (one of the versions with more atemi, or striking techniques) or possibly a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu school that also does some type of MMA/Vale Tudo. But, other styles might be appropriate too.

Doubling-up something like Judo and Boxing could work too!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 13, 2005)

I have to agree, sounds like Hapkido


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 14, 2005)

Why no kicking?  Also, flexibility will come with time....

 I'll pose a question here:  Why do you want to learn martial arts?


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2005)

Traditional Hapkido or Combat Hapkido..Look in the Yellow Pages for a local school..


----------



## BruceCalkins (Jun 15, 2005)

You might look into Wing Tsun or Kenpo. Kenpo has some kicks Usually Low Bur Wing Tsun is great for Locks and Punching


----------



## searcher (Jun 15, 2005)

If available you might check out Aikijujutsu, Small-circle ju-jutsu, or a Southern Chinese martial art(like Hung Gar, Choy Li Fut, etc.).

The diet and workout can be determined by a personal trainer or if you have a Borders books near you.   Borders has a very good selection of boks on both diet and exercise.   I would recommend either Body For Life by Bill Philips or Abs Diet by David Zcinzenko.   Both of them are very good and can help get you started.

If you have a natural lack of flexibility don't let that deter you from a particular martial art.   If you start stretching daily and work at it you can become flexible.    Look into taking some yoga.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 15, 2005)

rebeldragon951 said:
			
		

> I want joint locks and punching... I am not too flexible, but I have alot of strength. Plus I need a deit and workout routine. Can anyone help me out!? I don't want lots of kicks...!


 well... I think just about everyone will tell you to take what they do as it is perfect for you...

 A better solution is to find out what classes are available close to you and go do a trial class or two.  Style isn't that important, the instructor and the people you train with are.  Plus two schools of the same style may have completely different focuses in what they do.


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 15, 2005)

Even tho I am not in Hapkido or Akido - I would recommend either one of those.  Or else a softer style like Wing Chun.  If you are only interested in hand techniques like it was mentioned - why not just get into boxing?


----------



## ginshun (Jun 17, 2005)

Biased as I may be taijutsu sounds like a good match.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jun 17, 2005)

Join a boxing club, then find a ju jitsu school. Boxing on mon, jj on tues, box on wed, ju jitsu on thurs, then cross train them together on fri, take the weekend off.


----------



## silatman (Jun 17, 2005)

One of my biggest problems is that I use strenght instead of proper technique, its not a problem at the moment but as I get older it will be. What is going to happen is eventually strenght will begin to fade but if you learn the proper technique the technique will be there forever. A small man might not beat me today but in 20 years if the technique is muscle memory in him and not so much in me I might have to bet against myself.
No matter what you chose try not to rely on your strenght to get you through, it will only take you so far.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 18, 2005)

rebeldragon951 said:
			
		

> I want joint locks and punching... I am not too flexible, but I have alot of strength. Plus I need a deit and workout routine. Can anyone help me out!? I don't want lots of kicks...!


 how about brazilian jujitsu?


----------



## cory (Jun 19, 2005)

no matter what you do it probaby won be perfectly suited to you. Look around and do something that interests you the most. You should take something that will give you a challenge. if your not flexible perhaps you could aim to become flexible. Just choose something that you wont get bored in. I used to be really unflexible and then ive studied taekwondo for 6 years and i can kick way above my head. its all about the challenge.


----------



## still learning (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello, Try reading some of "marc" the animal books? This may guide you on what type of arts you may want to train in. It seems you want to be able to use what you will learn in the real world of real self-defense

 Read any and all books related to Verbal Judo! Martial arts is about building confidence and awareness. Better to avoid and be alive the next day, than in jail or at the morgue. Ego's gets us into too many troubles. Just my thoughts.....Aloha


----------



## Mariel Maeso (Jul 25, 2005)

I recommend Hapkido!! is a very interest art and have many joints locks.


----------



## RichK (Jul 26, 2005)

Look around in your area, do not rely on the Yellow Pages alone. Most schools work by word of mouth. Look at Aikido (for those who think they know it will tell you there are no hand strikes, they are just not prominatley displayed), Hapkido, Jujitsu (sounds like you want the stand up old style not the submission style), Kenpo (low kicks only a few above the waist).


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jul 31, 2005)

Try Hakko-ryu. It has lots of hand strikes and joint locks, almost no kicks. This should be a good website to start searching if you are in the US or UK. www.dentokanhombu.com


----------



## Mariel Maeso (Jul 31, 2005)

I recommend you to seek a school of Hapkido.


----------



## Martial ArtistNY (Aug 4, 2005)

How about Chin Na...marc.


----------



## ciondk (Aug 4, 2005)

There are a lot of good ideas posted here for you, even some more exotic arts it seems. I think a good first choice is to try out for a BIG martial sport. Since they have a lot of clubs around the world, you will be able to train everywhere. That said I think I would recommend Jiu Jitsu, if available, OR Judo with boxing crosstraining. Jiu Jitsu doesnt have a lot of kicks and strikes though, but a lot of joint locks and takedowns. The reason I would usually recommend Jiu Jitsu instead of Judo is because Judo is more sportorientated meaning a lot of practical self defense techniques are left out because they dont belong in a competition. On the other hand, Judo does teach you to fight against an opponent who knows martial arts...well Judo, so fighting a nontrained is easier, though something unexpected is more likely to happen.

 Strength is of course a mojor advantage in either of the systems, and it makes it easier to force a technique through. And since I believe boxing is a lot about strength I think its a good choice for you. If you chose to ignore kicks you will miss an entire range of fighting, but for some people thats okay I guess.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 4, 2005)

sounds like kenpo .

look around find somthing with friendly people if you dont get along with the people a the school you wont train like you should good luck


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 4, 2005)

Find a kenpo school with a good grappling program.  Ju Jitsu won't punch enough for you, hapkido may fit but has more than it's fair share of kicks that you said you don't want and pure kenpo probably won't joint lock enough for you but will definitely punch enough.  Other than that cross train Boxing with any grappling system that you see and like.  I always believe in cross training whenever possible that way you actually learn the BASICS of what it is you're interested in.  Check my Arts for what I mean.  Kenpo = scientific principles and concepts, TKD = kicking and footwork, Kung Fu = relaxation and flow, Ju Jitsu = Joint locks and grappling.  My two cents, train as much as you have time for in as much/many as you can/want to afford.


James Hawkins III, HI
Hawkins Kenpo Karate
Baltimore, MD


----------



## Sifu Chambers (Nov 10, 2010)

Check out Kajukenbo. You can find a list of schools at: www.kajukenbo.org All over the USA


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 10, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> well... I think just about everyone will tell you to take what they do as it is perfect for you...



lol not me.....

I do Shotokan and if a person doesnt want lots of kicks I'd advise they don't get shotokan  we work on kicks about every class

like i say, its kicky punchy karate.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 10, 2010)

hey im new to this and i reccomend brazilian jiu jitsu its like the most effective form of self defence and you don't have to be flexable to be good at bjj. bjj uses joint locks, chokes, and throws. im not really the expert but i can help you a bit and the most important thing is in bjj you don't have to be strong to defend yourself.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Dec 10, 2010)

rebeldragon951 said:


> I want joint locks and punching... I am not too flexible, but I have alot of strength. Plus I need a deit and workout routine. Can anyone help me out!? I don't want lots of kicks...!


 
I am going to go out on a limb here, and suggest you go see a personal trainer and get yourself into shape, and take control of your diet, and fitness level before worrying about self defense...
I just get this image of a person vastly out of shape, and in poor health, wanting to take self defense, when the most likely threat to your life and limb is probably what your eating and the time you are spending on the couch..
sure self defense in the form of a martial art might be good for you, but I just get the feeling that a personal trainer working with you to get you back in shape will do much more for you in the short term, until you are in better shape to take a martial arts class seriously

EDIT.. Lame I just realized someone necroposted a 5 year old post.
my advice stands..
I wonder what happened to the original poster...
got a martial art?
got in shape?
got dead?
or did nothing different?


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jun 18, 2011)

America Kenpo, either Ed Parker's system or AKKI could be for you.


----------



## threethirty (Jul 24, 2011)

In my opinion you could benefit from a complete system like Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun. There would be no need to "cross train" thus saving you some money. There would be kicking and some other things you don't like right now. But all the things I love in MA I hated at the start. 

Although I am biased...


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree with the others. Kenpo will give you the striking with not a lot of kicks. Hapkido or jujutsu will give a lot of locks. Ideally, if schools are available and if time permits, try cross-training. I think a mixture of these arts will make you very well rounded. 

Chemistry is also important. If you can find a school that is a good fit for you, regardless of style, give it a go. Most arts will have some locks and the striking is a given. Learning kicks will also apparently strengthen an admitted weakness. How can that hurt?

James


----------



## chien_fu (Dec 11, 2011)

It's true, chemistry is important.  For beginners it's very important that you like the instructor and can communicate with them well. They will be able to help you find what is best for you far better than people on a forum who don't really know you.  
I would recommend trying out a class at several different schools.  You may be surprised at what starts to look appealing to you after meeting some of the instructors and other students.


----------



## fitnessguy (Dec 11, 2011)

I would recommend you try boxing. You may want to try asking a boxing expert for diet and nutrition tips.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 22, 2011)

rebeldragon951 said:


> I want joint locks and punching... I am not too flexible, but I have alot of strength. Plus I need a deit and workout routine. Can anyone help me out!? I don't want lots of kicks...!



Welcome to MartialTalk!

So I have a few answers, but more importantly, some questions. Some were asked earlier but never answered.

*1. What is the main goal you want to get out of a martial arts program?*

    Possible answers: being able to defend ones self, get in shape, gain confidence, be a badass, enhance one's spirituality, connect to a living history, beat the crap out of people, win tournaments, etc.

    The answer you give will help you determine what general type of martial art would hold your interest.
*
2. Why do you specifically want to learn joint locks and punching?
*
    There is a deeper reason for the things you want. To discover it will help you more fully articulate what you want out of a martial arts program
*
3. Why do you not want to do kicks?

*    What is it about kicks that you do not like? or do you have a physical limitation that prevents you from getting much mileage out of kicks?

Now for some comment
*
1. Flexibility comes with stretching and time:* It is not a permanent state of being to not be flexible. A good teacher will work within your range of motion while looking to increase said range.

*2. Go to the experts:* No matter how well intentioned, a martial arts instructor is simply not going to be as good a diet consultant as a licensed dietitian. Similarly, a workout routine is best developed by a personal trainer. There are martial arts instructors that are certified personal trainers as well, and you may want to look for them.
*
3. The things you want/expect change over time:* Try to think long term, where you want to be in three years of training time. Not where you are now.

*4. Just do it: *Ultimately, the way to find a class that is right for you is to go try out a class.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

Josh Oakley said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk!
> 
> So I have a few answers, but more importantly, some questions. Some were asked earlier but never answered.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had similar questions... But you pretty much beat me to it. Thanks!


----------

